# Saginaw area deer taxidermist needed



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Are any of you guys taxidermists in the Saginaw tri-city area, or can anyone recommend a good one for a shoulder mount deer head? 
Thanks.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i'm in flint.


----------



## gnhdad (Nov 27, 2007)

sent you a PM


----------

